# 800-900 fps 12 ga reloads



## got_a_buzz_on (Aug 12, 2004)

I just got the new Metro barrel and i was looking for a load that i could use for #6 or #7.5 shot for relaoding. For optimal use of the barrel the speeds need to be between 800-900 fps. Im sure someone out there has some info for me. Thanks in advance. Glad to be a new member on this site. 

GABO


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm amazed someone actually bought that thing, tell us how it works.


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Aug 12, 2004)

I'll put it to you this way. I wouldnt shoot an 870 any other way. best buy i have made in a long time.

GABO


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.nssa-nsca.com/ssr/0102/brezny.htm

Read the section toward the bottom of the page on subsonic shells. I'm going to get one of these things to train dogs with. Plus it looks like a lot of fun.


----------

